# Need help with parts for Solarforce L2P build....



## HighlanderNorth (Apr 23, 2012)

I've done some reading on this, but its only been a day or two since I 1st looked into doing this for the 1st time, so I havent learned everything yet. On another thread, someone mentioned that I shouldve read the P60 thread to better understand this stuff. Problem was, I didnt know what a P60 even was, so I wouldnt have known to look into that thread in the first place. 

But I've done some more reading(including P60 thread!), and now I know what a P60 is.... Unfortunately, it's not quite that simple. Granted it is the P60 drop in that I need for the Solarforce L2P that I like in type III blue anodizing(yep, type III blue!) That host can use 123's, RCR123's, 16340's, 18650's, etc. It uses either 1-18650 size battery or 2- 123 size batts. 

What I want is a neutral beam, with at least 3 brightness settings, and maybe strobe. The P60 that seems to fit that best would be the 5 mode P60. I would like good battery life and good throw. I know with the stock L2P head I'm limited as to how much throw is possible, since its not that large in diameter. The P60's available from Solarforce and Illumination supply seem to be rated at only up to about 350 lumens for the XP-G model, and up to 500 OTF lumens from the XM-L version.

That brings up question #1. I just ordered a Zebra SC600, and it has an XM-L, runs on 1-18650(like the Solarforce L2P), but has 640 OTF lumens, even though it ONLY runs on 1-18650, and not 2 or more higher voltage 123's or 16340's, so why isnt the P60/and SF L2P combo capable of more brightness while using the same batt and LED? Why would they list all the XM-L Drop in's at only 500 OTF lumens? BTW, they are listed at about 800-820, but they admit the OTF is only 500.

Anyway, for a 5 mode light (3 brightness, 2 strobe), relatively high(500-650L) brightness, good battery life comparable with store bought fare of similar specs, neutral beam color, which P60 do I need, with which voltage range? The brightness modes I'd prefer are: 5-10% LOW, 30-40% MED, AND 100% HIGH.

Another factor here that is important, I want it to be able to run on either 18650 or 123 or RCR123(and 6v lantern battery!) I've read how getting the voltage range wrong is can be the biggest problem with building your own light, so getting that right is important.

Which parts would you use, aside from the SF L2P? which P60 version? BTW: I dont want to spend $45-$70 on a P60 drop in.

Lastly, I've read conflicting info about the momentary capability of the L2P's rear clicky. On a youtube video of a guy putting one together, he points out that his L2P only has on/off with no momentary, but on Solarforce's website, they say the L2P DOES have a momentary capability....... Anyone know the truth there?

Thanks....


----------



## WindsurfMaui (Aug 21, 2014)

So I just purchased my first SolarForce flashlight, a L2P. I have read your post as a newbie from 2012 and wonder if you could update your post with some of your experiences. What did you end up adding as a drop in? Are you happy with the Solarforce or did you change to something else? Anything else you could suggest to another newbie. Thanks

Think we should have emoticons with different flashlights etc.


----------



## yellow (Aug 22, 2014)

... didnt see the original thread, but the questions are still valid

where to start ...
:thinking:

lets do the "arounds" first:
* there is no color HA, any color - except from natural - is "simply" a dye that is put into the finishing solution (cooking water), so that color is a thin layer (iirc)
* when the switch is a forward clicky, then momentary is _possible_ (dont push it in fully)
* the number of batteries is now - with led - NO LONGER an indicator of (possible) brightness, it is more related to runtime
* the output stated could be connected with output power (explanation: 2 lights with the same led, but one intentionally NOT pushed at full power - for runtimev f.e.)




led insert:
check at member "nailbender"s actual "P60 led insert" thread in sub forum custom and modified

my vote:
three level, low to high, remeber last setting, ~5.000 Klevin neutral white, XM-L2 when "wider" beam, XP-G2 when "reach", BOTH with max level at ~1.5 A for runtime


----------



## RI Chevy (Aug 22, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:

I have many Solarforce light hosts, many Solarforce tail caps, mostly with Malkoff drop ins. You can mix and match the tail caps and drop ins and hosts to whatever you need. Just ALWAYS be sure of the LED voltage and the batteries you are using. 

For your L2P, you could get a Malkoff M361 variant. It was designed for a single 18650 battery, and has 3 modes L-M-H.


----------



## bladesmith3 (Sep 26, 2014)

welcome to cpf. a great thing about a 6p light is that you can buy several drop-in's for not much money and swap them out for different uses.


----------



## HotWire (Oct 9, 2014)

I agree with what they said ^. I have a Solarforce L2P with a genuine Surefire Fatboy switch. The anodizing colors are almost a perfect match. I bought a fairly cheap triple (single level) drop in on ebay --- one with no name --- and it is brighter than most of my other single 18650 lights! ---even the ones with triples! I disliked the original switch (even though it could tailstand). Over time I tried several switches. When the Fatboy became available my light was complete. The Fatboy switch is a twisty with a momentary rubber button. I almost always use the twisty format on that light! Bright, floody, easy to use! You probably have your L2P set up already (old post). Let us know what you used and how you like it.


----------



## how2 (Oct 13, 2014)

If you want to "I want it to be able to run on either 18650 or 123 or RCR123(and 6v lantern battery!)" then get a p60drop-in voltage range between 4.2v - 8.4v.
Get an XM-L led drop-in, the maxiumum a xm-l can be driven is 3amps and you will get anywhere between 650(t2 bin) - 1105(T3 bin) lumens at the led.


----------



## how2 (Oct 13, 2014)

momentary is with a forward clicky. It will be hard getting a drop-in 4.2v - 8.4v with 5 modes. Solarforce do sell them but expensive and low powered. Just use 18650 batteries and you can easily get 4.2v 5 mode high powered drop-in for under $10. You can get 3v-18v drop-ins but they are only 1 mode.


----------



## how2 (Oct 13, 2014)

Why don't you get a nice C8 light with 5 mode and xm-l led that will last you longer than any drop-in, because it has better thermal management. You can get them from between $8 to $16. This is what is would recommend.


----------



## walterr839 (Oct 13, 2014)

I just looked at the solar force web site and was overwhelmed and a bit confused by all the options. 
I hear talk of an L2T and wonder if it can use the same P60 plugins as an L2P?
Are the solar force modules basically P60 variations or are the a different size?

I know this may sound idiotic to the more experienced members but as someone who has not ventured down the P60 I could use some help

Thanks


----------



## Blitzwing (Oct 14, 2014)

walterr839 said:


> I just looked at the solar force web site and was overwhelmed and a bit confused by all the options.
> I hear talk of an L2T and wonder if it can use the same P60 plugins as an L2P?
> Are the solar force modules basically P60 variations or are the a different size?
> 
> ...



L2T uses the same P60 dropins as the L2, L2P, L2N, L2M, P1, etc.

The Solarforce dropins have the large, outer contact spring on them that needs to be there for them to work. Not all p60 style hosts / bodies need that spring there but the Solarforce lights do as do most others.

All p60 modules are pretty much the same, apart from that outer contact spring and minor differences in length, and of course the electronics in them.

Some folks don't like the P60 system for various reasons but on the whole it's versatile, upgradeable and one light can fit different tasks by quickly and easily changing the dropin.

And it's cheap and fairly easy to build your own dropins too.


----------



## walterr839 (Oct 14, 2014)

Blitzing

Thank you for the info. 

I did find a sticky in the LED forum on P60 plugins and another on hosts but there are still a lot of variables to sort out. This all started when I saw Vinh's latest copper quad drop in and had a few bucks in my pocket


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## how2 (Oct 14, 2014)

[h=1]Cree XP-G R5 5-Mode 300Lumens Memory LED Drop-in Module(26.5mm/ 4.2-8.4V) for $8.99[/h]


----------



## Mattmax (Oct 15, 2014)

What are the main difference between the drop-ins for a solarforce? 
witch reflector compare to a XM-L2 or an XP-G led?


----------



## Blitzwing (Oct 15, 2014)

The Solarforce dropins tend to be driven fairly soft.

Essentially, the XM-L has higher output but is more floody and has less throw than the XP-G.

Other than that, there are smooth and orange peel reflector options and different mode options, and voltage range options for those wanting or needing to use either single or multiple batteries.



One dropin that does bring a P60 to life as an outdoor light is a good, hard driven XP-G2. I've built a couple of three mode ones using a 2.1A driver and they throw really well for a small light. Heat buildup has been a non-issue.


----------



## RI Chevy (Oct 15, 2014)

???? I am not sure what you are asking, but....

An XM-L2 has a larger LED than the XP-G. Spews more light out of the drop in. If you are looking for a drop in for a new L2P or L2T, do not go with a Solarforce drop in. There are many better choices.


----------

